# Galveston east bay south shoreline



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone waded the south shoreline lately? Going to be down this weekend and looking to see if the water is in good condition or is it beat up. Also, anything caught?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Last I heard it was like coffee.let us know how it goes..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarfisherman (Apr 26, 2013)

fish are there. did well last week..when water clears should be good


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Fish should be pulling up on shorelines/flats. Find some decent water and bait/structure, etc. Be some nice fish turning up as we approach Christmas... and into winter trout fishing after the new year.


----------

